
Colgate Patents Traditional Indian Tooth-cleaning Powder(thousands of years old) - bjonathan
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101021/10501311526/colgate-patents-traditional-indian-tooth-cleaning-powder-despite-it-being-used-for-thousands-of-years.shtml
======
ElliotH
Surely if its in common use and is well known, then there's plenty of evidence
of prior work? That would make it unenforceable surely? In which case Colgate
have just spent a smallish chunk of money on publishing how to make a powder
that makes teeth cleaner. Funny, but not especially "...another example of
companies trying to use patent laws to lock up widely known knowledge.."

